# Biloxi marsh



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you want to go after monster reds It starts getting pretty crazy in October. 

Capt. Lucas Bissett -I believe he posts here on mircoskiff from time to time and has a B2 for sale in the classifieds. Nice guy from what I've been told. I do not know him personally but I've heard he's great to fish with. I think his user name here is mediumheavy. He is also an Orvis endorsed guide. 


Alec Griffin- I met this guy when I was getting into fly fishing, I can't say enough nice things about him. I blame a good bit of my obsession on him. 

I suggest looking for a Local guide rather than a Florida import. The local guys work hard and fish year round. I don't mean to take anything away from the out of state guides, I am sure they are wonderful people. I just try to recommend local people as well as return that favor when I fish out of state.

Lodging, I suggest New Orleans. I think Capt Lucus will pick you up at your hotel in New Orleans and take you fishing. You will have to check with him to make sure I'm not remembering that incorrectly. There are some really nice places in New Orleans, almost all of them within walking distance to great bars and even better food. Best part about New Orleans is if you can't finish your beer at the bar, don't worry! We have to go cups!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Capt Greg Moon 

http://www.louisianaflyfishingcharters.com/guides-captains

Greg is a top notch guide and runs a great outfit. He works with three other guides that are all excellent as well (Lucas Bissett, Rocky Thickstun, and Tristan Daire). And yes I am speaking from personal experience.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GREG MOON: when he sees spots.....they are attached to REDFISH!!! BIG ONES.


----------

